
Ask HN: Why don't charities have web dashboards? - _bxg1
I have a few monthly donations to nonprofits and I got a new credit card. Not a single charity has a web sign-in where I can update my information; they all want me to <i>email</i> them my sensitive info which is not only inconvenient, but insecure.<p>Does anyone happen to know why this is such a consistent pattern? Is there some kind of legal reason? Is it just some kind of cultural luddism? Is it possible there&#x27;s an opportunity to build a solution here?
======
idw
Charities should use direct debit not card details for regular donations but
direct debits are much more expensive.

If they used direct debits you wouldn't need to update anything when you got a
new card.

If these organisations had either the resources or the transaction volume they
would/should switch to DD.

What you've experienced is the entry level option.

Charities have a skewed income distribution. Most charities are small with
very limited resources, there is only for a relatively small number of big
ones. So many probably do use the entry level option.

(I run a charity in the UK)

~~~
_bxg1
Direct debits are much more dangerous when it comes to data leaks, though. I
wouldn't trust some of these orgs to have that level of security.

I really don't mind using credit - I like it, even - it's just the fact that
my "account" isn't something I can manage myself via the web. No password, no
sign-in. And the ones I'm talking about aren't small operations; the ACLU, for
example- one of the largest nonprofits in the U.S.

